# Correct Potentiometer? or other idea...



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm trying to build an electric go-kart and I want to have it as a foot throttle, but I have no way of knowing how to do that, so I thought of using a potentiometer. What would be the best one I should get?

DC Motor @ 36 Volts, 35.6 A
Batteries @ 12V 18 AH

(Don't know if this is useful or not)


If anyone has any other ideas to do this, thanks.

PS: I didn't know where to put this, either Automotive or here because of the potentiometer issue.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You need to read up on *DC motor speed control*. 

*Google is your friend*.

Also, your chosen motor is going to drain several of those motorcycle batteries in a hurry.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

the potentiometer would have to be part of a speed control circuit. No way you'd get a single potentiometer of the size you require into the buggy!

I'd look for a foot pedal similar to that used by guitarists, and fit it to a speed control circuit. The speed control circuit would send "pulses" of voltage to the motor via transistors that would act like a buffer to the battery. they would no doubt require sitting on heatsinks to keep the transistors cool.


----------

